# That Sheltie again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know, but I just love this little dog and want to show everyone what a little darling he is.

It´s not very long, just watch and see how he reacts at the end.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The deer that frequent the field next to us now have a fawn. Just caught them relaxed this am. Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Save all your videos as evidence, Jan. It has just been on our news that dog owners in Germany must walk their dogs for at least an hour every day. Is there some reason, not obvious to us, that they would feel the need to legislate? The news item just said it was for the health of the dog.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Save all your videos as evidence, Jan. It has just been on our news that dog owners in Germany must walk their dogs for at least an hour every day. Is there some reason, not obvious to us, that they would feel the need to legislate? The news item just said it was for the health of the dog.


 I hadn´t heard that Pat so looked it up, how would it be enforced, not all dogs and certainly not all owners could even walk for that long.
Yes there should be a law against keeping dogs in `Swingers´ which is a kennel with a wire cage that many poor dogs are kept in and are rarely out of, but even that would depend on neighbours reporting neighbours which I don´t think would happen often now.

Will we be going back to DDR times when neighbours spy on neighbours.

Maybe the minister Julia Kloeckner _Federal Minister of Food, Agriculture and Consumer Protection _ wants a bit of publicity to get herself in the limelight, perhaps she thinks she could replace Angela. >

_
Then there is the question of enforcement. 
The ministry has said the 16 federal states will be responsible for enforcing the rule but it is unclear how._


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh Albert couldn’t walk for a hour

I’m not so sure shadow could either

He has his house and garden, and his walk in the cemetery each day 

Once he ran with the bike, alberts knees are ok on the bike but I don’t think Shadow could keep up now, he is noticeably lower in his stance 

We are all getting older together 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It says 2 X half an hour a day.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does seem weird, with all that's going on in the world, to bring in an, almost unenforceable, law. Some sort of politics behind it I am sure.

Our doctors' surgery always tell us that dog walkers are the healthiest patients of all. Makes sense as we cannot give up the exercise on a whim.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*You know I love to show him off*

I didn´t want to interfere with Barrys portrait thread, but it reminds me I had taken a lovely picture of Motley 2 or 3 days ago. He had been playing in the wet grass so his bib looks a bit scruffy.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Scruffy?! Scruffy?! He looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lovely dog, but the lighting would need to be better to see him in full glory.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Lovely dog, but the lighting would need to be better to see him in full glory.


It´s only a snap shot Kev, he was asking if we could keep playing in the house, how can I refuse.0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh heck!! she's speaking dog now, what happened to learning French n Spanish?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know exactly what he is saying to me. :laugh: and he understands me better than you do >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What are the signs of early-onset dementia?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What are the signs of early-onset dementia?


I dunno Puddle, what did they say when you went for the test?:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't get in, too many blokes there looking after their wives.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*He had his inoculations today*

Poor little Motley, but at the same time naughty Motley, put him on the table, there are 2 vets Kathi and Hendrick, Kathi takes his temperature "It´s normal and walks away, Hendrick has the stethoscope and does his bit, steps back and says "Allas in ordnung / everything is in order" Motley must have thought that was it and before you could blink an eye jumped down landings awkward because its tiles and broke a tooth, I asked them to stick it back but they don´t have strong enough sticky stuff 😆 
He has/had two teeth in the front that are almost out of the gum so very fragile and really could fall out at any time, unfortunately it has left a tiny bit of tooth which would need him to be knocked out to remove as there is nothing to get hold of. Kathi says to keep an eye on it and to let her know if it´s any trouble to him and then she will take it out . I also bought him 2 tick and flee tablets 62.€ :surprise: for two, that covers him for 6 months one every 3 months.

He still weighs exactly what he weighed in 2016 which is the same weight as when we had him in 2010 at a year old, wish I could hold my weight like that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear  Let's hope he doesn't need a dental. But then, if he does, I am sure it will all be fine.

I am trialling just using a house flea treatment. You spray all the areas of the house that the vacuum cannot reach to kill flea eggs. With no eggs hatching out and jumping on the dog for a feed you should, theoretically, be able to control the little buggers. A vet nurse friend is doing the same thing so we will see if it works.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Oh dear  Let's hope he doesn't need a dental. But then, if he does, I am sure it will all be fine.
> 
> I am trialling just using a house flea treatment. You spray all the areas of the house that the vacuum cannot reach to kill flea eggs. With no eggs hatching out and jumping on the dog for a feed you should, theoretically, be able to control the little buggers. A vet nurse friend is doing the same thing so we will see if it works.


He doesn't have flees Pat it's preventing them, he's only had flees once and that was when we were on holiday and he an€ Shad3 were in the house with us and their dog had flees so our 2 picked them up, Hans put some kind of smoke thing in the car to kill off anything that might hav3 dropped of% them in there. He has had Tablets for 4 of 5 years and they work very well, he's had no side effects.

I won't alter this and you will see the tricks this iPad gets up to.🤨


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't seen a flea for many a year. It worries me how hard they push the use of flea treatments. Fleas only ever feed on a dog or cat (or us!) before they drop off and continue their life cycle in the environment. They are amazing at surviving and can lie dormant for many years awaiting the arrival of a host to feed from so that they can breed. If you kill them in the environment they should not be able to jump on the dog/cat/person for a feed. I think that cats bring them into people's houses much more than dogs do.

I get very angry when I visit a friend's house and Georgia comes back with a flea because then I do feel obliged to treat her which costs me money. I am not brave enough to see if the environmental spray will be effective once I know there is a flea. I only treat her once though.


----------



## Adele Lawson (Mar 9, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I didn´t want to interfere with Barrys portrait thread, but it reminds me I had taken a lovely picture of Motley 2 or 3 days ago. He had been playing in the wet grass so his bib looks a bit scruffy.


Oh, he is a beauti and such a good boy. I'm trying to do some reactive training with my pooch. She takes an instant dislike to certain dogs so we are working on that to make it easier to have stress free walks. she's a husky GSD cross so needs a lot of exercise.Did you get Motley as a pup Jan? x


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Adele Lawson said:


> Oh, he is a beauti and such a good boy. I'm trying to do some reactive training with my pooch. She takes an instant dislike to certain dogs so we are working on that to make it easier to have stress free walks. she's a husky GSD cross so needs a lot of exercise.Did you get Motley as a pup Jan? x


Hi Adele, no he was almost a year old, but the lady he came from taught him the basics which is the best foundation for all training. 
When I play with him, which is every day, if he had his way all day :grin2: I include all the basics in that plus a bit more, he gets bored if it´s just running to fetch the ball and sometimes is very stubborn, won´t move until I give a command to do something even if it´s just ´sit`. 
Don´t get me on dogs I´ll be here all day. :laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is your dog a rescue Adele? They often come with a few problems  I took on a black GSD from rescue. He had been in their kennels for over a year due to his behaviour. He, too, was reactive to dogs. He was very intelligent and used to play the "I have no idea what you are talking about" card all the time. If you told him to do anything he would ask for a tummy rub! I assume that is why he was in rescue. That and the reactivity. We did turn him around but he succumbed to the dreaded spinal problems that they get


----------

